# Interview questions



## policebound24 (Dec 24, 2004)

Just wondering if anybody out there could help me out. When at a interview and they ask you why you choose this police department. What would be the best answer.


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

I would tell them that you really like how the cruisers look and the type of gun they carry...


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

the truth? well a slightly cheesed up version of the truth, i guess.
what r u gonna say when they ask those famous what would you do if questions? r u gonna cite the selectmans grandma? r u gonna let your partner/fellow responding officer who takes that candy bar outta the store w/ the silent alarm? r u gonna arrest the HS QB b4 state after u roll up on him in the school parking lot and he's sparking a joint? or if u could be any1 in history who would you be?

what ru u worried about the why u wanna be a PO or why u wanna be a PO in THAT town?


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

Just tell them the truth: Cuz no one else would hire me.


----------



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

My personal favortie to win them over: "The receptionist in Records is cute"


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

"Because you're hiring".


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

My answer was like what Rusty said... "You were hiring, I need a job, and whoever offers me a job first will be the department I go to."...and so it happened. 

Good luck.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

"Because this is the only department where I am on the top 30 on the CS list."

Seriously, ask yourself why you really want to be a PO in that town or city.

If it's the State Police you could always tell them that, as an early 1940's history buff, you appreciate the resemblance between the MSP uniform and those of a certain European nation at the time... If it's the MBTA you could always tell them that being an MBTA cop has been your dream since you first heard the Little Engine who Passed his Oral Boards...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

kttref said:


> My answer was like what Rusty said... "You were hiring, I need a job, and whoever offers me a job first will be the department I go to."...and so it happened.
> 
> Good luck.


If you search back on Kates posts you will find a lot of discussion on this question.
she hit it right on the head as far as finding a job.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks Harry!


----------



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

Ahh, because it's better then working at the mall.....and junk.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Just tell them because I want the Full Time Academy, after that I going to a real department.:!:


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Ya know....why do all you people ask the same question? I told the last Chief I didn't know either!!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Uh, you're the cop, you figure it out.

or

Free donuts.


----------

